

Ten Grand Is Buried There (zoom in) - mattmichielsen
http://tengrandisburiedthere.com/

======
blhack
In case anybody doesn't get the "joke", microsoft recently launched a contest
where they "hid" something on the web, but you need IE8 to see it.

The former is idiotic, this is cool :) Good job, mozilla team!

~~~
polvi
If anyone is interested, here is a more detailed write-up about the crop
circle. It was put together by a group of us a few years. If you zoom up
really close, you can see us laying in the field nearby. Awesome to see it
still getting used. :)

<http://lug.oregonstate.edu/events/firefox/crop-circle>

~~~
gojomo
Now, has someone checked to see if $10K had been recently buried at that
location?

------
amix
This reminds me of BMW's Checkmate on Audi's ad 1). Brilliant.

1) [http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1675-santa-monica-bmws-
ch...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1675-santa-monica-bmws-checkmate)

~~~
johnnybgoode
And this in turn reminds me of the "Car of the Year" ads. See
[http://www.thetalentjungle.com/hospitality_blog/index.php/ar...](http://www.thetalentjungle.com/hospitality_blog/index.php/archive/1/index.php/item/279)
(I don't think the Bentley one is real, though.).

------
farkinga
First clue from the Twitter feed (@Tengrand_IE8):

"If you are already using IE8, please switch off the Compatibility Mode!"

This is going to be great. /sarcasm

~~~
pmorici
and prior to that they posted the message "Follow me and join the IE8 Treaure
Hunt!"

Can they not even spell _Treasure_ correctly?

------
davidw
Hey, cool, 'home'. Well, a bit north, but close enough.

Here's the Google Maps link:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&ie=UTF8&ll=45.12363,...](http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&ie=UTF8&ll=45.12363,-123.113662&spn=0.002487,0.006974&z=18)
zoomed in.

------
pmorici
If you enable the "Develop" menu on the Safari 4 options you can change the
user agent to IE8...

------
ComputerGuru
"But you'll never find it using boring Safari. (So get rid of it, or get
lost.)"

....

"Ditch the web browser you're using. If you try to find the $10,000 with
Safari, you'll get nowhere."

------
idm
So, the MS contest is performing useragent analysis to generate custom pages
based on your browser. If you use Firefox or Chrome, you get a customized jab
at your of browser (e.g. "old Firefox" or "Tarnished Chrome".)

...but if you use Opera, they just call it "that browser."

~~~
branden
I think that's the default for any user agent they don't recognize. For some
reason I get "that browser" when I use Firefox on Ubuntu Jaunty.

------
TallGuyShort
I thought this phoenix was lame - the fox is WAY cooler!

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/5540...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/5540634/Phoenix-
crop-circle-may-predict-end-of-the-world.html)

------
sp332
There goes Microsoft's "commitment to web standards"...

------
tigerthink
If someone needs a web-based puzzle the python challenge is decent:

<http://www.pythonchallenge.com/>

------
adamfeldman
well done

~~~
mattlanger
Apparently I'm dense; I don't get it.

Help plz.

~~~
blhack
Microsoft is a running a similar contest
<http://www.microsoft.com/australia/ie8/competition/>

~~~
mtarnovan
"You'll never find it using tarnished Chrome". Another pathetic marketing
idea, one that really only Microsoft would think of.

~~~
blhack
That is one of the most ridiculous things I have ever heard.

Does microsoft need to houseclean THAT bad?

Really?

------
msie
Emphasis on the zoom in.

